# Tiger Cub anyone?



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

What do you guys think of it? I'm curious about it because it will be possible to single hand, which limits my choices for these kinda boats to something like the J80.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think you should stay off SA.....


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

hahahah, no, really, what do you think? I'm curious. I used to sail lake scows and love the planing and speed of these junkie boats. But I sail puget sound now, so the cold waters mean I would rather not dump. i've been eyeing the Melges 24 but too hard to single hand due to low keel weight, really made for racing with a crew of 4. Tiger Cub looks like you can run it single handed ok. light enough to really plane quick, but a ballast ratio of .48 and deeep keel, 6' for that size boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You want fun dry and fast?

Benetau 25
Brenta 30


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

cool, I'll put the bendy 25 on my list to look at (farr design! and in the ballpark price wise new).  I'm just fantasy shopping right now, but in a few years if my (now 6yr old) son starts crewing for me I can imagine dropping my more stable old cruiser/racer and switching to something faster and more impractical.

I'm pretty sure I don't want anything over 25 feet, I hate losing the dinghy feel.  J80 is on my list too FYI, yes I know it's over 25 feet.

So you do/don't like the tiger cub, and why?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I went aboard the FT-7.5's big brother, the FT-10 but the wife didn't like it. If I had the funds to campaign a race only boat, I'd probably get the FT-10. Easier to handle then the Melges 32 and comparable in performance.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

ya, I saw a FT10 the other day, too big for my tastes, but the I saw the cub on SA and the wheels started to turn...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

True, you'd need 1150 lbs of crew to be competitive with the FT-10. The 7.5 is supposed to be good with 3-4 crew max.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Just curious: what happens to all the old Mini 650 Transat boats once they're no longer judged "competitive"? They can't all go to Melbourne, can they? Cuz those suckers are totally designed to go fast singlehanded. They've been beaten like a rented mule, but if you're okay with that you might find a ten-year-old one for a decent price. Brute simple, self-righting, and the fastest 21 feet on one hull.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

this was an interesting idea until I did a quick search and found several for 90k and up. then i realized if anything ever needed replacing it would either be impossible or custom expensive. hull repair? let's see, do I know how to do carbon fiber? oops. the new production boats I'm looking at range from 30-60k.

But man, a mini 6.5 would be the perfect boat for what I want, except for the small cockpit.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know the specs on the Tiger Cub, but (absent the swing-up keel) it looks a lot like the Beneteau First 7.5s I teach on some weekends. 

Nice boat, heavier hence not as fast as the Melges, and pretty stable and steady, yet quick and fun to sail. It's around 2500 lbs with 800 in the keel, so you can singlehand it, but it really likes more rail meat in a breeze than just me.

Also, if the jib's just roller furling and not roller reefing, it's either "all or none" with the jib--so once you start reefing the main in a blow, the CE moves forward and no more weather helm, you have to "steer" her up in a puff, and in a real blow you have to ease the jib too, which makes more work getting it back in all the time (cross-sheeted) with no crew. I kind of have too much jib once I reef.

Also, the assym spin. is hard to do without a crew, I wouldn't recommend it except in light air. And the low freeboard means she's kind of wet in the "square chop" we get on shallow Lake Pontchartrain, sometimes we sail through the top half of those seas instead of over them.

Goes like a scared cat on a broad reach, though, and fun to teach in, even if kind of a hot rod.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

From Yachtworld. $43k. You know you want it.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

bobmcgov said:


> You know you want it.


Yes, yes I do! It hasn't even done a transat, so basically it hasn't been beat to death yet.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And (I can't be 100% sure), but you get a collection of photos from when it fell off its cradle, too.....


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

haha, probably true G.

The cool thing about the mini idea is that they actually are set up for living down below, and their focus is on single handing. 

I wonder how many sailors would go for a 'consumerized' version of a transat mini 6.5, ie cheaper materials and off the shelf components..... I know I would if the price was around 55k or so new ( I would pick up a used one for half that ).


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

tenuki said:


> haha, probably true G.
> 
> The cool thing about the mini idea is that they actually are set up for living down below, and their focus is on single handing.
> 
> I wonder how many sailors would go for a 'consumerized' version of a transat mini 6.5, ie cheaper materials and off the shelf components..... I know I would if the price was around 55k or so new ( I would pick up a used one for half that ).


You may want to check out: http://www.northamericanminitransat.com/Pricing.html

*Zero Basic boat (ex sails) US$*
East coast port of entry, duty paid 42,000


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting, the SC2 is more my speed though since I'm not actually planning on a transat (maybe a double handed trip to Hawaii eventually). (btw max-on, you have a beautiful boat. my new 'dream' boat is the new 34 Dehler)


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

tenuki said:


> Interesting, the SC2 is more my speed though since I'm not actually planning on a transat (maybe a double handed trip to Hawaii eventually). (btw max-on, you have a beautiful boat. my new 'dream' boat is the new 34 Dehler)


Thank you Tenuki, I appreciate the comment. The new Dehler SV 34, looks like a nice boat, vey different than the 33 though, I cannot wait to see one here in the US.


----------

